#ubuntu-leadership 2012-01-16
<YoBoY> bonjour
#ubuntu-leadership 2012-01-17
<YoBoY> bonjour
<Silverlion> good evening all
<Silverlion> have a good night everyone!
#ubuntu-leadership 2012-01-18
<YoBoY> bonjour
<Silverlion> good morning. just another day at the library with a little lateshift ... isn't that fun?
<Silverlion> off to work I am ... have a nice rest of the Day!
<Silverlion> *Waves into the chan and greps a beer* who wants one too?
<Silverlion> g8 eyes are nearly shut
#ubuntu-leadership 2012-01-19
<YoBoY> bonjour
<Silverlion> hey there
<Silverlion> hi everyone around the globe. hope u're doing great ;)
<Silverlion> re
#ubuntu-leadership 2012-01-20
<Silverlion> good morning TGIF!
<Silverlion> re
<YoBoY> bonjour
<Silverlion> YoBoY : good morning. excuse my bad behaviour
<YoBoY> what are you talking about ? :)
<Silverlion> YoBoY : letting you wait for five minutes before you get a response
<YoBoY> it's IRC, I never expect an answer to a "good morning" :)
<YoBoY> and you seem to be on a windows machine, so you can't be fast :D
<Silverlion> YoBoY : how you know?
<YoBoY> ⟽ Silverlion est parti (Quit: Miranda IM! Smaller, Faster, Easier. http://miranda-im.org)
<YoBoY> miranda-im is a windows only im client
<Silverlion> well could be on wine, or not?
<YoBoY> yes could be... but who the hell can use an multi protocol windows im client on a linux system who have so many good clients for that :D
<Silverlion> YoBoY : i have a windows past
<Silverlion> :D
<YoBoY> I have a windows too on a virtual machine for only one program :]
<Silverlion> YoBoY : :D sorry i am working from home office now
<Silverlion> answers can take a while
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> I'm kind of wondering what the Ubuntu Leadership Team is doing these days? :)
<bkerensa> its been quiet for awhile
 * philipballew wonders the same as bkerensa 
<bkerensa> I think akgraner passed the manual to someone in Canada who was going to have a look but thats the last I heard :D
<bkerensa> she has been busy lately though =o
<Silverlion> mornin' bkerensa
<bkerensa> Good Morning Silverlion :D
<YoBoY> we are all leading other teams, and time is not missing for this one
<YoBoY> -not
<bkerensa> indeed
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> we all get very busy
<Silverlion> YoBoY : yeah ... they have elected me for TL now as well :D
<YoBoY> it's always the case for leaders ^^
<bkerensa> Silverlion: For your LoCo?
<bkerensa> :D
<Silverlion> bkerensa : nope for Lubuntu-Comms
<bkerensa> oh :)
<bkerensa> Our LoCo doesn't yet have elections
<Silverlion> bkerensa : well elections is nicely formulated ^^ they asked me and i had no chance to reject :D
<bkerensa> lol
<bkerensa> thats how I get most of my contributions in the community
<bkerensa> people ask me
<bkerensa> and my kindness or willingness prevents me from declining :P
<head_victim> bkerensa: I used to be like that, then I started burning so I've stepped back into the core activites I enjoy so I don't burn out entirely :)
<Silverlion> that is why i build my deputy-team around me ;)
<bkerensa> head_victim: Yeah well luckily our LoCo has a Asst. Team Lead now
<bkerensa> I think my LoCo work consumes the most time
<head_victim> bkerensa: we only have a small handful of people that are active in the loco tbh and it's spread out over vast distances.
<YoBoY> Silverlion: working with gillir ? :D
<bkerensa> everyone always has questions :P sometimes I just have to get away from IRC otherwise the burn comes
<Silverlion> YoBoY : why you ask
<Silverlion> ?
<YoBoY> it's a friend :)
<head_victim> I sense a French connection ;)
<YoBoY> sure ;)
<bkerensa> head_victim: What loco are you with?
<head_victim> Australian
<head_victim> Ideally we'd like it split into states but realistically that would mean we'd have about one active member per state which isn't really maintainable.
<head_victim> When we organise events we get 10 - 20 along (depending on the event) but the actual organisation and general running is handled by a small group.
<bkerensa> yeah
<YoBoY> head_victim: in france it's also a small group organising everything
<bkerensa> Oregon and Washington have been trying for years to merge into a regional LoCo and at one point we were a regional LoCo but then a new council came in and said no more regional
<bkerensa> ;p
<bkerensa> so as a result Washington doesnt have much of anything going on and they just come down to do events with us
<head_victim> bkerensa: ah that's a shame. People keep floating the idea of splitting our team up into states but they just don't understand, we have a small population and a large land mass. We have less people in our country than in a lot of US states.
<head_victim> We're only around 20 million for the whole country last I checked.
<bkerensa> yeah I think its unfortunate that sometimes it seems the council or powers that be do not realize the logistics of geography and variances in population
<head_victim> Honestly, we have 2 maybe 3 of the 7 states that it might work for, the rest would disappear. So for me, keeping it as one for now is the only way.
<YoBoY> our french point of view is : one loco to help every linux/ubuntu user group or other people organise events
<bkerensa> Yeah :)
<bkerensa> YoBoY: Have you had Ubuntu Cola?
<bkerensa> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Cola
<YoBoY> some city have created ubuntu local team with our benediction and we are all working together. It's sometimes easier for users to identify to a smaller local group than a bigger country loco
 * bkerensa is trying to find someone who knows where to get it
<YoBoY> bkerensa: yes :)
 * bkerensa needs export
<bkerensa> lol
<head_victim> YoBoY: yeah we have a couple of smaller groups that have 3 - 4 events a year together under the loco banner
<YoBoY> some store sell it in Paris ^^"
<bkerensa> :(
<bkerensa> None in America
<YoBoY> you can also buy it on internet I think
<bkerensa> but they wont ship to U.S.
<bkerensa> :(
<bkerensa> Plus it would likely cost a fortune to ship
<YoBoY> :]
<bkerensa> It cost me so much to buy stuff from Canonical Store because they have heavy shipping from the UK and then U.S. Customs sits on items for a week
<head_victim> Yeah I've made about 3 or 4 orders from the Canonical store. They're pretty pricey but then again, I see it as half support, half buying a product.
<bkerensa> head_victim: I think if Ubuntu Foundation existed that it could do a good bit of funding for the cost of Ubuntu's Development
<head_victim> bkerensa: you can already donate to the Ubuntu fund
<head_victim> It's just not obvious.
<head_victim> http://www.ubuntu.com/community/get-involved/donate
<bkerensa> Yeah but this goes to Canonical which is a company not to the Community
<head_victim> Yeah but Canonical does heavily support the community. Our loco has had multiple conference packs both as approved and unapproved teams.
 * philipballew has 2 in his hotel room right now
<philipballew> SUCK ON THAT!
<head_victim> philipballew: 2 what?
<head_victim> bkerensa: http://www.flickr.com/groups/ubuntuau/ has some pics of our last event.
<bkerensa> Yeah but in the end Canonical owns Ubuntu and its Trademark
<philipballew> confrence packs
<bkerensa> so they are giving you free conf kits to promote something they hope to make money on
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> dont get me wrong I love Ubuntu and the Community
<bkerensa> but its like Wordpress and Automattic
<head_victim> The community is the only reason I stuck with Ubuntu to be honest. I started on Fedora and got jack of it REAL quick.
<bkerensa> people didnt like contributing to Wordpress because Automaticc held the trademark and owned the product even though it was open source
<head_victim> Now I now linux a little I much rather apt based distro's anyway so happy to stay where I am for now.
<bkerensa> in the end Automattic made the right decision and formed a foundation (wordpress.org) and transferred all rights to the foundation
<bkerensa> so there is no commercial interest controlling it
<bkerensa> heh
<bkerensa> Yeah Fedora is eh :) it is what it is
<head_victim> Ah ok, I don't know lots about politics, I try to avoid them outside of work as there's already too much of it there ;)
<head_victim> bkerensa: I think the problem with the foundation idea is that sabdfl put in a lot of startup.
<head_victim> And probably still does to this day if the reports of it still not being a commercial success are correct.
<bkerensa> head_victim: Yes that is true but at the same time how many hundreds of people contribute to Ubuntu for free every year? :)
<head_victim> bkerensa: depends on what Mark is in it for, perhaps when he's made his capital back he might. No idea though, purely speculation ;)
<bkerensa> yeah
<bkerensa> I think we will see the path coming in 13.04
<bkerensa> I think Canonical is hoping/banking on Ubuntu being a success on TV's and Smartphones so they can get some enterprise support money there
<head_victim> I'm pretty much the target audience for Ubuntu. I've got not IT training or experience and I've got to say, I don't mind Unity.
<bkerensa> I dont mind Unity but I do use Classic on 12.04
<Silverlion> wb philipballew
<philipballew> Silverlion, whats wb mean dude?
<Silverlion> w(elcome)b(ack)
<Silverlion> better late then never, right?4
<YoBoY> stupid question : abbreviations are not welcome on most of the french irc channels (mostly on the support channel), what's the rules of other teams about them ?
<ashams> YoBoY, what abbreviations you mean?
<YoBoY> like "wb" :)
<ashams> heh, I can't live without such :) I think it's ok everywhere else
<YoBoY> it is sometimes really hard to understand them
<Silverlion> why dont we set up a dictionary for our community
<Silverlion> so that those who cant live without can use them and others could translate?
<YoBoY> well... each group develop their own abbreviations, for projects, for events, for fun. I think it's harder for a new comer to join a group if it's using too much abbreviations. In our french support case, with the "sms writing plague" it was decided to forbid them
<head_victim> YoBoY: depends on context really. Most of the time announcing away and back are superfluous anyway.
<YoBoY> head_victim: the wb is just an example, abbreviations can be harder
<head_victim> YoBoY: I don't think it's a major drama in english speaking channels, it's possible it might get a bit different in other languages, I'm not really sure as I don't speak anything else.
<YoBoY> :)
#ubuntu-leadership 2012-01-21
<Silverlion> it's 1 am, i am tired as hell, but not allowed to sleep... so? what to do? well *says "Hi" first*
#ubuntu-leadership 2012-01-22
<Silverlion> a beautiful good Morning/Day/Afternoon/Evening/Night around the globe ;)
#ubuntu-leadership 2015-01-13
 * gsilvapt good evening o/
#ubuntu-leadership 2015-01-14
<belkinsa> Meeting in 30 minutes in #ubuntu-meeting
<belkinsa> Meeting in 15 minutes in #ubuntu-meeting
<belkinsa> Meeting in 5 minutes in #ubuntu-meeting
<belkinsa> Starting meeting now...
<belkinsa> Meeting started in #ubuntu-meeting
#ubuntu-leadership 2016-01-19
<ballmer> ubuntu-mate needs either software-center or synaptic package manager by default.  the current lack of a default package manager makes this an unusable OS for new users.
<ballmer> they are asking how to get software all day long
#ubuntu-leadership 2016-01-23
<ballmer> I am tired of dealing with the idiocy of #ubuntu.  You have put some morons as ops in there, namely k1l_.  I will begin uninstalling ubuntu on my servers on Monday
<ballmer> I will obviously be cancelling my contract with canonical
<ballmer> have a nice day
